# The Rocks at Captain's Quarters?



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I see posts from time to time about folks fishing the rocks behind Captain's Quarters for sea trout. Could someone talk a little more about that structure? Are they reachable at high tide or just low tide? How large an area is it? I would assume all different kinds of fish assemble in that area. Is that correct? Sea trout is all I've read about folks catching there? Is the area crowded with fishermen and does the resort discourage fishing there?


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Gary, I'll check with a local guy that has fished there many times with good catches. I don't see him much lately, but I'll let you know, K


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> Gary, I'll check with a local guy that has fished there many times with good catches. I don't see him much lately, but I'll let you know, K


Thanks, Keith! If I get a chance to go pier fishing, I'll be sure it's Springmaid and I'll try to look you up! Won't be there till middle of October.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

BigRig is his Pier and surf name guys. He fishes there a bunch in the fall.

As I type this I'm stuck in a box truck in Knoxville heading to Indiana.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Also when you stay at captains quarters, play the hell out of the Skeeballs in the arcade.
Some dumbass had to sand, paint, stack them in an elevator and put them together! I wonder who.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Also when you stay at captains quarters, play the hell out of the Skeeballs in the arcade.
> Some dumbass had to sand, paint, stack them in an elevator and put them together! I wonder who.


I don't stay there. I just thought I might like to go fish there. Hey, I'm up in Bristol.


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

I fish there often in the fall. low tide during the days ,Summer Trout hold tight in the Rocks.I've got about 50 one day. At night they are more active and you can catch them anytime. Last year they really didn't turn on to Nov. That's all I really catch there this that time of year.I don't keep fish I catch so the one fish limit doesn't bother me. Its a lot of fun.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

surffishingsc said:


> I fish there often in the fall. low tide during the days ,Summer Trout hold tight in the Rocks.I've got about 50 one day. At night they are more active and you can catch them anytime. Last year they really didn't turn on to Nov. That's all I really catch there this that time of year.I don't keep fish I catch so the one fish limit doesn't bother me. Its a lot of fun.


What seems to be the best bait for the summer trout?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's a question for someone who has fished here. Can you actually see the rocks at low tide? I have been looking at Google Earth and another site which shows ocean bottom detail and cannot see any in the surf. Where exactly are they located behind the Captain's Quarters? Straight behind or to the right or left?


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

No you can't see them. You can step on them at low tide arc about chest deep some days. You will no when you hit them when your rig gets stuck your in the right place! Of if you catch Toadfish as they like rocks also! Let me know if you go this fall. The beach there is lit up at night from the flood lights at Capt Qtrs. Its the only area on the beach on this end that is lit at night. Makes it much easier to night fish.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

surffishingsc said:


> No you can't see them. You can step on them at low tide arc about chest deep some days. You will no when you hit them when your rig gets stuck your in the right place! Of if you catch Toadfish as they like rocks also! Let me know if you go this fall. The beach there is lit up at night from the flood lights at Capt Qtrs. Its the only area on the beach on this end that is lit at night. Makes it much easier to night fish.


Thanks, I might just do that! Does that mean you can only fish them at low tide? Are they too far out at high tide? Also, Google Earth makes it appear there is parking right beside the Captain's Quarters. Is that right?


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes low tide during the day. But like I said many times we catch them at night both tides. They are more active at night ,and yes there is public parking in between the hotels and its free after Labor Day.


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

We use Mullet for bait. I like live. But filets or chunks work also.


----------



## D Wade Rose (Mar 28, 2014)

Gary, I'm from just up the road in Virginia. I have a condo in Myrtle and fish the Captains Q Rocks. It isn't terribly large, but often good for several fish. Caught a little of everything there. Occasionally puppy drum.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

D Wade Rose said:


> Gary, I'm from just up the road in Virginia. I have a condo in Myrtle and fish the Captains Q Rocks. It isn't terribly large, but often good for several fish. Caught a little of everything there. Occasionally puppy drum.


Thanks for your response, Wade! Do you have any kind of a reference point to where they are located behind the Captain's Quarters since you can't actually see them? Be there in October so fishing should be good. What is your favorite bait there? Structure is so unusual along Ocean Boulevard. That's the only one I've heard of. Does anyone know of any other? Heck, with all this publicity, I'll probably be able to just look for the fishermen or surfmom!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> View attachment 13010


How did that Surfside fish in the other thread get on this thread? You fished the "rocks"? If so would appreciate any pointers you might have! Maybe you can tell me exactly how to locate them when you walk out behind Captain's Quarters from the adjacent parking.


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

A old local I fish with told me in front of Hurl Rock Hotel you can also reach the Rocks at low tide.Hurl Rock is on about 14 s. He said before they dredged the beach years ago. You could see the rocks at low tide ,and they use to walk out and pick crabs from them. Any where in front of Cap Qtrs is good. The Rocks run long ways with the shore.


----------

